# L'importance des accents dans la langue française



## EnIrAc

Bien que nous comprenons ce qui est écrit en français sans *les accents*, n'est-il tout de même pas préférable, pour les personnes désireuses d'apprendre à bien écrire et parler le français, de savoir quand et où les utiliser et à pouvoir les lire?
Ils sont pourtants très importants car c'est eux qui déterminent la* prononciation* ou le *sens* de certains mots, comme dans beaucoup d'autres langues!

Exemples pour le sens :
*ou* indique un choix, différentes possibilités : Ici *ou* là, du pain *ou* des pâtes 
*où* indique un lieu : *où *sont-ils partis? Je veux savoir *où* tu vas. 

*sûr* (adjectif) = certain, convaincu : Jean est *sûr* qu'il va gagner la course. L'enfant est *sûr *de l'avoir entendu rentrer. Le féminin étant *sûre* : Je suis *sûre* de ce que je dis.  
*sur *(préposotion) = dessus : Le pain est *sur *la table. L'oiseau chante *sur* la branche.

Un autre pour la prononciation : 
*parlé* = participe passé : il m'a *parlé *de toi.
*parle* = indicatif présent : il *parle* du temps.

Bien évidemment, il y a beaucoup d'autres exemples (avec l'accent circonflexe pour la tonalité notamment...sûr/sur) mais je n'ai pas trop le temps de chercher, pour l'instant du moins, mêêêême si j'aimerais.  

À vous, francophones de tous pays, de poster ici votre contribution en donnant aux personnes intéressées et désireuses de bien écrire et bien parler le français, d'autres exemples sur l'emploi de nos chers accents.


----------



## zaby

*à *(préposition) : Je vais* à* Liège rendre visite *à *EnIrAc *à *l'improviste.  
*a* (verbe avoir 3e pers. du singulier) : EnIrAc* a* un bel appartement.


----------



## itka

EnIrAc said:


> Bien que nous comprenions ce qui est écrit en français sans *les accents*,


Je te corrige une étourderie  et j'en profite pour dire aux non-francophones qui liront ce fil que *tous* les accents sont importants en français.
Zaby et toi,vous en citez quelques-uns qui sont absolument incontournables parce que leur absence entraîne un risque d'incompréhension, mais les autres, ceux qui semblent ne servir à rien, sont très importants aussi.

Il faut que nos amis étrangers pensent qu'un accent manquant équivaut pour nous à une voyelle changée. On pourra comprendre un mot, mais lire un texte entier sans accents, c'est extrêmement pénible !

Merci d'y penser lorsque vous postez un message et encore plus dans une lettre professionnelle ou un devoir scolaire !


----------



## EnIrAc

Zaby :

_Adjectif_ : Il est vrai que les fruits sont encore loin d'être *mûrs.  *
_Noms communs_ : Mais même si nous ne pouvons encore cueillir des *mûres*, nous pourrions nous promener le long des *murs* de ma maison.


----------



## SwissPete

Ne pas utiliser les accents, c'est manquer de respect à la langue.


----------



## DearPrudence

Non, je n'ai pas oublié ce fil  
Voilà un exemple authentique ici, j'espère qu'il ne m'en voudra pas :
Je ne comprends pas la phrase «se tenir eloigné des côtes.» 

"*côté*" et "*côte*" sont vraiment deux mots bien différents


----------



## Ploupinet

Excellent exemple, puisque je n'avais pas lu le fil pour la simple et bonne raison que j'avais compris "côtes" au sens marin du terme ! 
Effectivement certains accents sont primordiaux, d'autres moins peut-être, mais tous doivent être utilisés, pour éviter ce genre de méprise par exemple ^^


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Nous devons convenir que l'absence de certains accents est quand même moins grave que d'autres.

À ce propos, j'aimerai connaître votre opinion sur cette absence.

Rien de méchant, bien sûr, mais intéressant quand même.


----------



## Ploupinet

Joli ! Comme quoi même les meilleurs peuvent se tromper 
(J'ai relu deux fois avant de trouver l'erreur sur "sp*é*cifiée", notre cerveau rajoute donc parfois les accents ! )


----------



## orangenormal

DearPrudence said:


> Non, je n'ai pas oublié ce fil
> Voilà un exemple authentique ici, j'espère qu'il ne m'en voudra pas :
> Je ne comprends pas la phrase «se tenir eloigné des côtes.»
> 
> "*côté*" et "*côte*" sont vraiment deux mots bien différents



Eek! Ma mauvaise orthographe est célèbre.
Je m'excuse, tout le monde! J'apprends toujours de ces choses.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

DearPrudence said:


> Non, je n'ai pas oublié ce fil
> Voilà un exemple authentique ici, j'espère qu'il ne m'en voudra pas :
> Je ne comprends pas la phrase «se tenir eloigné des côtes.»
> 
> "*côté*" et "*côte*" sont vraiment deux mots bien différents


 
Sans oublier *coter* et *cote*.


----------



## DearPrudence

C. E. Whitehead said:


> Je veux savoir si les mots traite, dissertation, et article sont interchangables ou non?


Et comme je ne suis pas vive, au début je n'avais pas compris le rapport entre
"(la) traite" et "une dissertation".
En fait, il s'agit d'un traité.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Jeu de l'accent perdu: essayez de trouver celui qui manque ici.


----------



## itka

Víctor Pérez said:


> Jeu de l'accent perdu: essayez de trouver celui qui manque ici.



Je suppose que tu parles du titre (je n'ai pas lu plus loin) ? Acad*e*mie ... dur, dur ! 

Je crois l'avoir déjà écrit et les autres Français l'ont bien montré (cf.traite/traité) un mot où manque un accent est pour nous un mot comportant une faute et dont il faut deviner le sens... C'est plus ou moins facile et toujours fatigant !


----------



## DearPrudence

Víctor Pérez said:


> Jeu de l'accent perdu: essayez de trouver celui qui manque ici.


Là, ça m'a vraiment sauté aux yeux par contre.

Et un autre exemple ici :


noexcuse_hope said:


> Si quelqu'un demande "quel âge as-tu?!", que doit-on répondre ?!
> 1:j'ai 17 ans
> 2:*je suis age de 17 ans*


Si le manque d'accent n'est pas intentionnel, ça ne veut pas dire grand-chose.
Par contre, si c'est en fait "je suis âgé de 17 ans", là, au contraire, c'est très formel


----------



## geve

Il y a le fameux exemple des BISCUITS SALES... (ne préféreriez-vous pas manger des BISCUITS SALÉS ?)

Et une petite histoire (tirée de ce site) pour achever de convaincre les récalcitrants...

_Au Burkina Faso, un journaliste très populaire, Norbert Zongo, a récemment trouvé la mort dans un accident de voiture des plus suspects (sans doute un meurtre). Vive émotion dans le pays, à tel point que le président Blaise Compaoré a dû faire face à de nombreuses manifestations et a, pendant quelque temps, craint pour la stabilité de son régime._
_Sur cette affaire, voici la manchette d'un mensuel panafricain :_
NORBERT ZONGO ASSASSINE
BLAISE COMPAORE MENACE
_Autrement dit, l'assassiné devient assassin et le menacé devient menaçant !_

Tout ça pour deux accents manquants !

(cette page vous réjouira sans doute aussi...)


----------



## DearPrudence

Je vais me mettre tous les forer@s à dos   mais c'est juste pour illustrer que parfois, le sens est difficile à trouver :


Thomas1 said:


> Est-ce que les constructions sujet + être + adjectif + que exigent toujour le subjonctif ( naturellement quand l'object est different du sujet ) ?
> Quelques exemples ( je viens de les intventer ) :
> _Elle est heureusse qu'il ait venu._
> _Ma mère est triste que tu ne viennes pas. _
> _Ses parents sont tristes qu'il ne fasse des études de la physique._ ( ici j'ai une question suplémentaire : comment puis-je différencier entre le présent et le futur )
> _Ils étaient contents qu'elle ait gagné la compétition._
> 
> *Où *employeriez-vous l'indicatif dans ces cas-ci ?


Ici, on peut avoir l'impression qu'on peut utiliser l'indicatif et qu'il s'agit de savoir où.

Avec "*ou*", on pose une question sur la possibilité de mettre l'indicatif car on ne sait vraiment pas si on peut ou non.

Ce n'est pas encore très flagrant mais je sais que j'ai dû relire la phrase (quel effort pour moi)


----------



## itka

Même exemple si je dis :
"Il s'amuse ou il travaille ?" (= il s'amuse, ou bien il travaille ?)
et "il s'amuse où il travaille ?" (= il s'amuse là où il travaille ?)


----------



## EnIrAc

geve said:


> (cette page vous réjouira sans doute aussi...)


Pas mal !


----------



## Staarkali

> À vous, francophones de tous pays, de poster ici votre contribution en donnant aux personnes intéressées et désireuses de bien écrire et bien parler le français, d'autres exemples sur l'emploi de nos chers accents.


 
Juste pour m'excuser aupres de tout le monde et peut etre rappeler aussi que mon cas n'est pas unique, mais residant actuellement en Chine, mon systeme (WinXP) etant chinois, je n'ai pas de moyen pratique pour ecrire les accents. J'utilise un petit fichier qui recence les accents du "e" pour certains mots, posts ou mails importants, mais cest relativement fastidieux quand l'ordre de grandeur depasse la phrase.

Encore une fois desole


----------



## Anne345

Staarkali said:


> Juste pour m'excuser aupres de tout le monde et peut etre rappeler aussi que mon cas n'est pas unique, mais residant actuellement en Chine, mon systeme (WinXP) etant chinois, je n'ai pas de moyen pratique pour ecrire les accents. J'utilise un petit fichier qui recence les accents du "e" pour certains mots, posts ou mails importants, mais cest relativement fastidieux quand l'ordre de grandeur depasse la phrase.
> 
> Encore une fois desole


 
Pour accentuer toutes les lettres plus facilement, même les majuscules, vous pouvez utiliser le clavier logique fourni ici http://www.lexilogos.com/clavier/francais.htm, il suffit ensuite de copier les texte dans votre document.


----------

